# Specialized Stumpjumper Sport-1986



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Just picked this up this morning. SN is DS63795. Everything is in great shape save an oxidized bolt here and there.....it should clean up even more nicely. 

Looks like an *1986* based on the components and the fork. Rides quite well (though too small for me) even if the wheels are a bit meh (Joytech/?? with a concave Weinman+Araya rim combo -- the rear hub I don't recognize).

*edited* Pretty sure this is an '86. Danke, y'all. You too, interwebs.

The funny bit: Black doesn't seem to have been a stock color (was it?), and the S on the seat lug (actually, on the stay, not the lug, which is different than others I've found on the web), the flags on the crank, and the Spec logo on the stem are all colored in pink. The Team bikes in '85 were Prestige and pink....but also had Tomaselli levers. This one is all XT. The top tube has a very nice 'ping' to it though..... 

If anyone has any info/insight, I'd appreciate it. But in the meantime, here are some pics!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> If anyone has any info


For your information - IT'S BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If the cranks are crack free, send them my way. 

Looks like the Sport model to me...maybe missing that decal?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Word. Perhaps a Sport it is!

Here is a similar one (that would actually fit me better) but my cable routing is different:
http://forums.mtbr.com/8341046-post52.html

Odds are this is going to be a parts donor bike. I am still looking for something 80s to build up again. Beginning think this one is an '86 Sport, the year they were available in black or orange (duh). Some of the spec/detail doesn't line up with others of that year, tho.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

But I am also tempted to throw some parts on it-- I have a DA/RM-20 wheelset waiting in the wings...and a black post and this would be pretty drool-worthy:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep! And the (braceless) version that I prefer, to boot.


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

Are those real Suntour XC-II Beartrap pedals?


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Viddy well young Alex, they are the real thing!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, try finding freakin' pedal cage bolts!!!! I have two sets of the Suntour beartraps, one pair missing many many of those tiny 4mm bolts.....


----------

